# Игры

## lefsha

Кто может посоветовать хорошие игры под Linux,

имеющиеся в portage и не требующие покупки

отдельных дисков этих игр для Win.

Ну или ссылки на нечто похожее Top 10

игр для Linux.

Опять же интересуют свободные игры,

которые можно установить прямо из portage.

А то там список большой, а проверять все

нет ни времени, ни желания.

Спасибо.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> А то там список большой, а проверять все
> 
> нет ни времени, ни желания.

 

OpenTTD - играют много, в т.ч. и из России. Нужно скачать набор файлов с графикой от TTD, по понятным причинам их в комлекте нет.

----------

## User Unknown

frozen bubble, marbleblast...

----------

## AkhIL

GL-117

GLTron

ppracer

trigger

----------

## dmiceman

в портажах -- bzflag (запускаемый и с инетовскими серверами, и с флагом -solo), freeciv, lincity-ng (ng!)

не из портов -- stratagus с набором данных bos (Batle of Survival) -- в портах есть, но сильно старые, надо cvs/svn-ные, racer (racer.nl)

ну и на happypenguin.org побродить.

----------

## Azik

Есть такое страшное и ужасное слово - DOOM ;)

А вообще на меня произвела впечатление игра vegastrike. Но в портеже она да-авно не обновлялась, уж год почти как...

----------

## ZByte

Есть ещё очень стоящая игра, America`s Army, зовётся. Очень достойный многользовательский 3d шутер. Даже не шутер, а тактический шутер  :Wink: 

----------

## suslik

скажите - а есть такой флай-симулятор что-бы летать можно было по всему миру и в реальном масштабе времени картинка была настоящая с серверов?

----------

## Nelud

Стратегия wesnoth - у меня она ассоциируется с warcraft и heroes of might and magic (по стилю). Управление сильно упрощено: ничего стрить не надо, ходы как в civilization, юниты повышать свой уровень. Вначале кажется, что лажовая игрушка, но меня сейчас сильно затянуло...

Из простеньких игрушек: арканоид - lbreakout2, пасьянсы - ace и pysol

----------

## lefsha

Да, wesnoth ничего. Только навигация хромает.

Было бы идеально если сделать как в maps.google.com

Действительно все намного проще.

Хотя хотелось бы сложности хотя бы warcraft

до сих пор не понял что делать с магом.

lbreakout2 - не запускается - хочет джойстика...

это слишком...

впечатления по остальным напишу позже.

----------

## YD

Вы конечно написали названия, а может хотя бы маленькое описание и жанр?

----------

## Azik

 *YD wrote:*   

> Вы конечно написали названия, а может хотя бы маленькое описание и жанр?

 

With pleasure, old fellow :).

Battle for Wesnoth - пошаговая стратегия в стиле фэнтези, место действия - Веснот, мифическое королевство

DOOM - комментарии излишни :), великий и ужасный

GL-117 - авиасимулятор (правда, с жутким сюжетом ;))

GLTron - 3D инкарнация аркады Tron

Lbreakout2 - что сказать, одним словом - арканоид

OpenTTD - конверсия старого Transport Tycoon Deluxe, экономического симулятора

Vegastrike - космический то-ли-симулятор-то-ли-RPG, графикой, конечно, поражает

По остальным ничего сказать не могу, не играл

----------

## Nelud

Да! забыл написать про doom - есть такая классная штука - doomsday. Это переделанный 3d движок для классических doom, doom2, hexen и heretic + частично перерисованные монстры и текстуры. Очень здорово вспомнить молодость и при этом насладиться качественной графикой. Но хочу предупредить, что кроме emerge doomsday, необходимо будет во-первых, достать оригинальные WAD-файлы игр, а во-вторых, скачать этих перерисованных монстров и текстуры с http://www.doomsdayhq.com/

 *Quote:*   

> до сих пор не понял что делать с магом

 

Как что?! Накачивать его! Белый маг 2-го уровня лечит всех ближестоящих дружественных отрядов на 8 единиц (как будто они в деревне)! А чёрные маги - тоже становятся крутыми при апгрейде - у них появляется возможность отъедаться за счёт противников (как у привидений и вампиров)

----------

## Azik

 *Quote:*   

> есть такая классная штука - doomsday

 

А еще есть такая же классная штука - tenebrae. Все то же самое, плюс перерисовка quake 1. И опять же понадобяться pak'и от win-версии ;).

----------

## lefsha

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   до сих пор не понял что делать с магом 
> 
> Как что?! Накачивать его! Белый маг 2-го уровня лечит всех ближестоящих дружественных 

 

Как?

----------

## YD

TTDpatch раньше игрался, но  openttd это что-то  :Wink: 

----------

## Nelud

 *lefsha wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Как что?! Накачивать его! Белый маг 2-го уровня лечит всех ближестоящих дружественных  
> 
> Как?

 

Как накачивать - давать ему сражаться, тогда он будет копить опыт, всё это описано в справке причём на русском языке! Как лечить - автоматически лечит в начале твоего хода.

----------

## Sunday

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> Кто может посоветовать хорошие игры под Linux,
> 
> имеющиеся в portage и не требующие покупки
> 
> отдельных дисков этих игр для Win.
> ...

 

TuxRacer  :Smile: 

Shootingstar

Xbill

SupertuxLast edited by Sunday on Sun Aug 07, 2005 11:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Express

Помимо этого, есть "Boson" (стратегия типа "Star Craft"), "FreeCraft" (создан на базе "Warcraft 2), "Attal: Lords of Doom" (аналог "Героев меча и магии 3")...

----------

## Ernillew

 *Express wrote:*   

> Помимо этого, есть "Boson" (стратегия типа "Star Craft"), "FreeCraft" (создан на базе "Warcraft 2), "Attal: Lords of Doom" (аналог "Героев меча и магии 3")...

 

Идиотский вопрос: зачем какие-то "аналоги" HoMM3 если есть нативный? При чем если нативный достать не проблема в принципе.

----------

## el co

Enemy Territory - бесплатный (и под винду), multiplayer-only, 3d-шутер, по мотивам Второй Мировой. 

Есть и российские сервера - http://streamarena.ru/games/et/.

----------

